# Adding Pump Converter Winterizing Kit



## windwill (Sep 10, 2015)

So this my first time having to winterize my 2006 Outback 26RS. I want to do it myself using a Pump Converter Winterizing Kit. I'm not exactly sure which hose is the intake hose from the fresh water tank. Can anyone tell me which hose it is in the pictures I took of my water pump? I'm going to use this kit. 
http://www.amazon.com/Camco-36543-Pump-Converter-Winterizing/dp/B0006JJ588

Also I haven't been able to check out the hot water heater yet, but does anyone know how easy it is to bypass the hot water tank on my model? Is it just turning a couple valves or do I need to buy a bypass kit also?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

As you look at your pictures, the water will come up from the tank via the hose on the right. You will need to add your kit just before where that hose is connected to the pump.

If you look harder, you can see an arrow on your water pump (opposite side of the red wires) that indicates the path the water flows.

You can also see the city water connection coming in on the opposite side. That is because the pump is bypassed as city water has plenty of pressure.

Once you find the hot water heater, just look for the bypass value and turn it off. IMPORTANT!! Put a HUGE label (in 2 places??) in your trailer to remind yourself the water is being bypassed for the hot water tank. You need to ensure you open that next spring do you don't fry your tank with no water in it. Of course you should empty the hot water tank....I do this by removing the rod.


----------



## windwill (Sep 10, 2015)

Oregon_Camper said:


> As you look at your pictures, the water will come up from the tank via the hose on the right. You will need to add your kit just before where that hose is connected to the pump.
> 
> If you look harder, you can see an arrow on your water pump (opposite side of the red wires) that indicates the path the water flows.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I really appreciate the info! Once I get the Outback back from the shop (furnace needs service) I'll give it a go and let you know how it went.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It is the same arrangement that my 21RS had. The winterization valve goes on the line with the elbow on it.


----------



## windwill (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

We've had both a 21RS and a 250R. Not once have we ever used the water heater on electricity. It's a nice option to have but gas heats so much faster that we just haven't bothered with turning the electric element on. Yes I have to pay for the gas but with four of us taking showers, we have never run out of hot water using gas.


----------



## windwill (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks again for the tips everyone. I installed the pump converter this weekend and winterizing is complete. Super easy. Hot water tank was easily bypassed by closing the valve to the tank. Glad I tried this myself and didn't pay to have a dealer do it. Next year it shouldn't take more than 15 mins. Took me about an hour to install the converter, mostly because I installed it backwards the first time.


----------

